# brief info



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

can someone give me some info on schutzhund. does anyone know of any good sites?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

<span style="color: #3366FF">A good start</span>


----------



## MLinn730 (Jan 19, 2006)

This site has some good info:
http://www.schutzhund-training.com/


----------

